# Thank You



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

Don't know who to thank,but it appears that the problems have been addressed and fixed.
Hope I am not jinxing it
Rochie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Don't know who to thank,but it appears that the problems have been addressed and fixed.
> Hope I am not jinxing it
> Rochie



HEY !!!!!  The quote works.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2017)

Yup----I'm not getting logged out any more.

However I still can't do any editing on my Step by Step Index.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Dec 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Don't know who to thank,but it appears that the problems have been addressed and fixed.
> Hope I am not jinxing it
> *Rochie*



But it looks like you are having issues typing your name.......correctly. :p

Seriously, so far I haven't been logged out.  Yeah Baby!


----------



## idahopz (Dec 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Don't know who to thank,but it appears that the problems have been addressed and fixed.
> Hope I am not jinxing it
> Rochie



I think you're correct - all the www. prefixes appear to have been removed from the menu items :)


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

cmayna said:


> But it looks like you are having issues typing your name.......correctly. :p
> 
> Seriously, so far I haven't been logged out.  Yeah Baby!



That is why I have the backup below it LOL
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I think you're correct - all the www. prefixes appear to have been removed from the menu items :)



Pete I guess it was you,that made a lot of sense 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2017)

It's been OK for me too!
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 17, 2017)

I am being told that they made some breakthroughs last night and fixed several issues that were found to be causing problems. Please continue to report anything that you feel is not working as it should and we will report them and get it looked at.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2017)

Seems the size of the files/pictures, able to transfer, has been reduced about 75%, from the old system...  I'm having to severely crop pics that used to transfer fine..  Some forms I have to cut into 1/3rd's..  If that the new deal, I can live with it..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2017)

It would be nice to know what the limit is for Pic Size.
I think 5.0 MB is OK, but no larger.  Is that true?

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 18, 2017)

I will have to check on this. The allowed image size may need to be adjusted.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## hellasteph (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you to everyone who's been helping us by reporting issues. We understand the urgency and are working hard to address the fixes. :)


----------

